# Best exercise for losing fat



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Does anyone reccomend a good type of exercise for fat burning i.e running or walking or cycling or are they all as good as each other?

 I hate doing cardio work anyway so the least I can do the better!!!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Bud!

If you dont like cardio, try going for your heaviest lifts. What is your routine like now?

Are you basically on a bulking workout or toning up? (High reps low weights)

The heavier your lifts the more calories you burn, so start with 4 sets. 1st set should always be your warm up aim for 20 reps with a nice light weight so you can start pumping the blood through your muscles. For your next set get to 12 reps, then 10 and then 8. You should really struggle with 8 reps, this way you will gain strength and burn more fat.

Then when you are used to this go for super sets, drop the weights and rep out until you hit failure, you will notice massive gains quickly.

Or you could ignore all of what I just said and just jump on the cross trainer for a half hour with 3 layers of clothing  !!

Hope this helps!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I do tend to train as hard as I can in every session, warm up with a light set then go heavier, heavier again and then so heavy that I can only do 2 or 3 reps.

I made the mistake of eating quantity rather that quality of food, yeah I piled on a lot of weight which a lot of it was muscle but a lot of it seems to have stored as fat around my stomach.

I just want to burn this fat off for the summer.

Do you take anything to help with fat loss?


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey bud

2 to 3 reps, My opinion would be try going for 8 then you will really get a good burn on the calories which will in turn burn the fat. But go whatever you feel comfortable with!

What am I taking...well I take alot of protein in a day, with Kelp (KLB6) from Holland & Barrett, and fat burners. Steve sold me a great stack from Nutrasport, that really did help burn the fat, only problem is, you do have to really work hard to burn the fat.

ephedrine is always a winner, but it is going to be banned soon, so we could all be stuck there. Hydroxycut is also fantastic.

To be honest you are going to have to do some cardio to shift the bodyfat I'm afraid!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

HIIT - High Intensity Interval Training .

Warm up for 5 minutes.

80/90% effort for 60 seconds.

then 50/60% effort for 2 minutes.

keep this up for 30 minutes first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and your metabolism goes into overdrive. not eating for an hour after will ensure that your body will use stored bodyfat as fuel. Then eat 5/6 healthy balanced small meals during the day- keeps the metabolism going.

This has worked for me - bodyfat down to 17% from 24% 4 weeks ago.

Combine this with weight training and your on your way.

Ber


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Ber

That is a very intense training regime and I am glad that someone else has tried it. I found that it can make you very lathargic before then of your workout.

So doing this on an unfrequent basis is recommended.

Anyway, how did you find it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Gareth

Found it ok for the first 4 weks - I've had to take a break this week as I was knackered and fed up with it. Didnt feel any real adverse effect- was getting a good nights sleep!

Starting up again today - aim to maintain for another 4 week push.

Ber.

Fail to prepare - prepare to fail.


----------



## inneedofabs (Feb 8, 2004)

should one do the HIT every day?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

I do 2 Hit sessions a week and then one hour fat burning session a week. This comprises of 140-150% natural pulse sustained for an hour or longer, this is great to burn fat before hitting your glycogen stores.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

I agree with IanUK and inneedofabs on this one. The HIT system is so intense that you're body may very well start top go into crash mode where you dont recover quick enough and need time off. After 2 weeks of intense dieting I went back to the gym 1 week after rest. I still feel tired, but Im doing things slowly at the moment and still losing weight.

I might change the hit the next time you come to a break, like IanUKs thats very good!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

While all forms of aerobic exercise burn fat, the best method for burning fat is interval training (as discussed above), it burns upto 50% more fat than mantaining a steady intensity.

For beginners it is advisable to start of slowly and build up, as rushing in will put you off. 30 mins 3 times a week is really only for those who have built upto that sort of intensity. If you find that it's quite taxing, then instead try 30 minutes of moderate intensity (50-70% MHR) five times a week.

For more info on training for fat loss (either when bulking up or cutting) see my article (Sticky Post - Fat loss training).


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

that is the best exercise for losing fat!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Get your woman to talk dirty to you when you're on the job, take a viagra and this will enable you to last a lot longer and give her what for, I think thats as good a form of cardio as you can get. It sure beats the stationary bike!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Best thing I've found for cardio/fat loss is skipping.

It works alot of muscles and will get you sweating like crazy within minutes.


----------

